# New Zealand Nationals 2017



## SpectralChimaera (Nov 5, 2017)

I did a bit of searching (I'm completely New, like 2 minute solves new) and I found an event not too far from me. No names that I recognized from the "best" cubers but still seems like it could be interesting to watch.

I wonder if they live stream any of it.


----------

